# Faxe als Mail bekommen bei Brother MFC5490CN



## AIKler (20. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Vll kann mir hier jemand helfen. 
ich möchte wenn ich ein Fax bekomme dies al Mail erhalten um Papoer zu sparen.
geht das denn?

Wenn ja was muss ich tun?
 Ich hab den BROTHER MFC5490CN über Netzwerk an meinem Router angeschlossen


----------

